# Advice Wanted On Basic care of Funnel Web Spiders .



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi All ,

As you should no That I got 2 M.Gigas at the B.T.S , Any-way to the point , I need to no basic care for Funnel Web spiders , as I will be geting more in the future , these are my secound true Spiders I have owned my frist being a Black Trap Door , I would go far as saying that these are more agressive than any tarantula iv seen and iv kept many of the agressive species , There Fangs are huge also and they get as big as tarantulas that are a pluse , my two are only spiderlings at the moment but they are alredy eating , I presume this type of funnel web will need a moist and hot climate as they are from An ireland near Japan , I also presume they have got bad venom but thats a risk im willing to pay for these god like cretures , 

So any one who has had experiance on funnel web spiders please give me some tips and info , im also going to read up on this speices myself , but im after basic care on all funnel web spiders any info or tips would help , 

P.S I forgot to ask how long they can live up to . 

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Come on guys , : )


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

i would be very careful if i were you. the venom make up is interesting, similar to that of Atrax and some other less familiar spp targeting Na+ channels the effects will not be pleasant. i would keep these spiders in double locked containers at all times and have one named person to manage it for safety reasons, also keep it out the way of other people and animals.

please be very responsible with this spp


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Could you give me some links for where I can get good houseing for them , also where do I get the double locks . 

As there only Spiderlings at the moment .

Thanks for advice mate : )


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

try an american forum, as far as i know funnel webs arnt massive over here, but the yanks seem to love any thing that can kill you...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Just out of interest, what do you mean by "true spiders", aren't tarantulas true spiders?


----------



## Fodder83 (Mar 14, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Could you give me some links for where I can get good houseing for them , also where do I get the double locks .
> 
> As there only Spiderlings at the moment .
> 
> Thanks for advice mate : )



I THINK basicly, a lockable tank inside a lockable tank?


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Have you got a DWA license?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Just out of interest, what do you mean by "true spiders", aren't tarantulas true spiders?


Tarantulas are spiders, but not "true". They belong to a different infraorder, and one main distinction is with their chelicera, which point downwards like daggers. 

Other "true" spiders have chelicera which operate in a more scissorlike action. 

I think their is also differences between them in number of book lungs.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

lol you posted this twice?

Draven


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's some advice:

Chances of being bitten are high if encountered, and bites can be lethal within 40 minutes if not treated.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank You All for the advice Im going to buy The proper enclosers for these some time this year for when they get to sub-adults , and when they are older im looking for them to get other's to mate with these .


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

No offense, but why did you buy them without knowing the care conditions beforehand?

Here's some references that might be useful for background info, or at least locations which you can google climate data for.

Shimojana, M. & J. Haupt. Taxonomy and natural history of the funnel-web spider genus _Macrothele_ (Araneae: Hexathelidae: Macrothelinae) in the Ryukyu Islands (Japan) and Taiwan. _Species Dive__rsity_ *3*: 5, f. 9-10, 15, 20.

http://www.disaster.org.tw/chinese/annmed/Vol3supp1/3.pdf

The above link is a paper on envenomations in Taiwan featuring Macrothele spiders. It's written in engrish which is quite funny, but I don't doubt the message is still correct; macrothele are not animals to take lightly. 

Be aware that males of macrothele spiders are more toxic than females, although females produce more toxin.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

GRB said:


> No offense, but why did you buy them without knowing the care conditions beforehand?
> 
> Here's some references that might be useful for background info, or at least locations which you can google climate data for.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate I got them at The B.T.S I asked a-bought them there but he was french and dident tell me what they were so not my falt because he had a sub adult female there and i had to buy some spiderlings , 

Last night I printed a lot of info on funnel webs and im now going to print off all that info off that link , I posted this yesterday morning so once agin thanks . 

Jon Armstrong .


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Thanks Mate I got them at The B.T.S I asked a-bought them there but he was french and dident tell me what they were so not my falt because he had a sub adult female there and i had to buy some spiderlings ,
> 
> Last night I printed a lot of info on funnel webs and im now going to print off all that info off that link , I posted this yesterday morning so once agin thanks .
> 
> Jon Armstrong .


thats funny, doesnt make sense, but funny


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I just have to pick up on this I'm afraid:

"He was french" lol2: incidentally), and it was his responsibility to a)tell you what they were and b) tell you how to look after them? :gasp:

Not so. The mark of a responsible animal keeper is to research first _then_ buy. You *never* _have_ to buy any animal, and it's certainly a risky idea to rely solely on the seller to tell you how to look after the animal in question. I'm sorry, it's just a pet hate of mine, and it happens all too frequently. 

I'm sure you will have success with these however, just continue reading and if you need access to any specific papers I'll see what I can do as my institution subscribes to a chunk of journals.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank You Very Much For your advice .


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Just out of interest, why are these not a DWA species if they are so venomous?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Just out of interest, why are these not a DWA species if they are so venomous?


Not sure it's strange that the sydney funnel web is on DWA list but any other species aren't guess the venom strength varies from species to species. Either way they should be treated the same way as any bite would be (I imagine would be more risky than a tarantula bite).

Although I agree that doing research beforehand buying a species there are those situations that come across species that are not commonly kept or much information about them. But, yes having a little chat with the bloke selling them would have helped in the long run. Also buying something and simply walking to the next table loses the social aspect of buying the spiders. Usually I have known people to spend ages talking about a particular specie(s).


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

spider_mad said:


> Not sure it's strange that the sydney funnel web is on DWA list but any other species aren't guess the venom strength varies from species to species. Either way they should be treated the same way as any bite would be (I imagine would be more risky than a tarantula bite).
> 
> Although I agree that doing research beforehand buying a species there are those situations that come across species that are not commonly kept or much information about them. But, yes having a little chat with the bloke selling them would have helped in the long run. Also buying something and simply walking to the next table loses the social aspect of buying the spiders. Usually I have known people to spend ages talking about a particular specie(s).


well I didnt know that..
I thought they were under the DWA? fair enough! I agree though still treat them asif they were DWA and good luck!:whip:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Draven said:


> well I didnt know that..
> I thought they were under the DWA? fair enough! I agree though still treat them asif they were DWA and good luck!:whip:


It is odd I thought for a while that they were all DWA till found that could buy the spanish funnel web and now apparantly the Japanese species. Thing is not many reports on anyone bitten so could still be potentially dangerous. Anyone who keeps them just needs to be extra careful.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

spider_mad said:


> Not sure it's strange that the sydney funnel web is on DWA list but any other species aren't guess the venom strength varies from species to species. Either way they should be treated the same way as any bite would be (I imagine would be more risky than a tarantula bite).
> 
> Although I agree that doing research beforehand buying a species there are those situations that come across species that are not commonly kept or much information about them. But, yes having a little chat with the bloke selling them would have helped in the long run. Also buying something and simply walking to the next table loses the social aspect of buying the spiders. Usually I have known people to spend ages talking about a particular specie(s).


Hmmmmmmmmm......... 
Look iv told you all Ok : ) The guy who sold me them was french and I cant speak french other-wise I would have Talked to him a-bought them ' I got them because they looked cool . I should have read up on Funnel web's befor but I dident think they would sell any at the B.T.S as I thought they were no D.W.A Spiders or scorpions on site or anything that might be going on the D.W.A List .

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

They aren't DWA, but IMO they should be. 

We're not having a personal dig, it seems you now know the respect these animals command. Just be wary next time - if you had bought something worse you could have landed in a whole heap of trouble (especially if the ID was wrong and it was something _really_ venomous).


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Il just keep them the same as any other D.W.A Spider or Scorpion out there , 

I will treat them with repect ,

Any way one last ? Where do you buy good secure Lockable Enclosers for them , 

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

GRB said:


> Tarantulas are spiders, but not "true". They belong to a different infraorder, and one main distinction is with their chelicera, which point downwards like daggers.
> 
> Other "true" spiders have chelicera which operate in a more scissorlike action.
> 
> I think their is also differences between them in number of book lungs.


That is what I thought, so quick point here:

Funnelwebs- _not_ true spiders

Trapdoor spiders- _not_ true spiders

not to pick nits but a lot of folk throw the phrase round to mean "not a tarantula"


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

And I thought pokies were bad......if that was me...they would be going straight in the freezer
paul


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Put them in the frezzer , He... why would I buy them if I was going to kill them , :yeahright: 

Hahahahahaha............


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

i have been on another site that is selling these for £20 each, i would never get one of these, no spider in the house, if i catch 1 mantise food 4 sure. how dangerous are these things? they look nasty. give me the creeps.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

There venom is pritty bad

Here's pic of the mother ,


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

that is scary, gives me the shivers. if u got bit then would u die? wot u feed them on? i think u r brave or bloody stupied.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Well you could die , There venom is not well known but iv read and herd that there venom make up is like the Atrax Robustus , so if thats true yes I could die .


----------

